# Emoticons sur Skype.



## poussy2011 (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvellement inscrite sur MG, je consulte depuis plusieurs années ce site pour trouver des réponses à mes questions. Aujourd'hui je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment insérer de nouvelles émoticones sur Skype 2.0.0.6 ?? 

J'en ai trouvé quelques unes (ex : (headbang) ça fonctionne quand je tape le nom mais je ne vois pas comment l'enregistrer dans les émoticones de base.

Quelqu'un a-t'il des infos la dessus ??

Merci de vos réponse et bonne fin de journée.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2007)

click droit sur skype/content/ressource et la tu trouves le dossier emoticon, avec les sets dedans, click droit sur un set, ajoute et &#233;dite le fichier plist dans le set ?


----------



## poussy2011 (12 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup.

Super efficace. Je reviendrais.

Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## poussy2011 (12 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> click droit sur un set, ajoute et édite le fichier plist dans le
> set ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poussy2011 (13 Avril 2007)

j'ai trouvé comment faire apparaître les émoticônes cachés.  

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20061019094952813

Par contre, peu ont ajouté de nouvel émoticônes en .gif qui viennent par exemple de MSN ?? 

En tout cas ces émoticônes cachés sont très sympa.

Bon week-end.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2007)

a priori oui, essaie


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2012)

supermoquette a dit:


> a priori oui, essaie


marche pas


----------



## edd72 (10 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> marche pas



Pourtant en 4 ans, personne ne s'est plaint. Tu utilises bien Skype 2?


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2012)

Nanh j'avais fait la traduc de la 3.Machin
Version marseillaise steu plez


----------



## Le Visiteur (13 Mai 2012)

poussy2011 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé comment faire apparaître les émoticônes cachés.
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20061019094952813
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer sur mon iBook G4 sous Tiger 10.4.11 équipé de la version Skype 2.8.0.851, tout marche très bien. 
Moi qui ne suis pas un cador en informatique, je dois dire qu'en suivant à la lettre les indications données dans le lien, c'est d'une facilité déconcertante. De là à se prendre pour Steve Jobs......!!

Merci à toi Poussy2011.


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2012)

Sur mon Apple 2 avec carte chat mauve ça passe pas


----------

